# Nails - Can't stop peeling/chipping!



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Heya, we had a wonderful thread about this and related issues here:

http://www.horseforum.com/general-off-topic-discussion/my-hands-433274/

Lots of tricks and suggestions in that, very nice reading.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

On another note: I keep my nails short, and don't use polish or polish remover, as this often promotes drying, peeling and splitting.

Also: What are your parents', grandparents' and siblings' nails like? This will give you some ideas about your nail genes. When not wearing gloves (BTW even thin cotton undergloves work well for dry chores, and they are breathable and don't impede your feel much) I commonly get cracked skin on the thumb side of my index fingers from my work with horses, farm chores and lime plastering, and have had dry nails, but never peeling or chipping.

If your nail supplement isn't working (I've never taken one, and don't know what is actually in yours), have a look at other dietary factors that aren't covered by the supplement, like trace elements that are perhaps lacking. Also, are you getting enough good-quality oils and protein? Having a really good diet based on food cooked from scratch from healthy ingredients (wholegrains, legumes, vegetables, nuts, fruit, herbs, healthy oils, good sources of protein) and cutting out processed foods is usually better and cheaper than using a lot of supplements. Here in Australia, my family and I do take a good daily general multivitamin/mineral pill because our soils are very poor in many trace elements, and we will take zinc/lysine/Vitamin C when needed for prevention and treatment of viral illnesses.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Have you ever used Nail Envy by O.P.I? I have found it is the only thing that works to strenghten my nails and they have a specail formula for thin chiping nails.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Go easy on supplements especially E. I was having trouble falling asleep so tried Stress vitamins which contain mostly the B complex. After a few months I noticed an improvement in my nails. They'd get barely past my finger tips and split horizontally. Now I can grow them without this happening altho not practical for me. Diet does have a bearing.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Like the one Gizmo suggested, there are quite a few paint-on nail supplements that I have heard can help.  And, like Sue, I keep my nails short... saves me a lot of pain and hassle.


----------



## Avishay (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks ladies. 

Sue, that link was great!

I think most of my problem is environmental. My mom and sister both have good nails, but they both only work indoors. I eat about 75% organic, and I'm careful about eating healthy (I've gotten so careful about my eating now that I've dropped 44 lbs in the past 10 months - by this time next year, I hope to weigh what I did in high school). 

This is the supplement I'm taking, if anyone has any opinions on it. 
Nature's Bounty Hair, Skin & Nails, Tablets | drugstore.com

I haven't tried Nail Envy or Stress vitamins (though given how work has been lately, and my crappy sleep schedule, those may be a very good idea).


----------



## Sony (May 10, 2014)

When you say that you get your nails done once a month, is it just a manicure? They usually use acetone to get polish off at salons and that is very very drying to the top layer. Non acetone remover takes longer to get the polish off at home, but it's not super hard on your nails. Also, sometimes they will use a file to smooth the top layer of your nail. That thins and weakens it and can make it want to peel and/or crack.

And it can take 6 months to grow out a nail, so if you have been taking any supplement for that long, the effects will finally be starting to show. 

Moisture is good, use some kind of lotion after you wash your hands, make sure to rub it into your cuticles and under your nails. Water tends to dry skin out, so you might want to moisturize whenever your nails get wet. 

JMO!


----------

